# Connecting mulltiple 100 lb propane tanks for generator



## Cristian

Hi all, 
I have four 100 lb propane tanks that I'd like to connect up to run my generator for the upcoming inevitable 3 - 4 day power outages we have every year here in Florida during hurricane season. My current plan is to simply connect tee fittings on three of the tanks and then string all of them together on a single gas line, with a regulator stuck on the end. I'll open all the tank valves, so that they all empty at the same rate, kinda like if they were a single 100 gallon tank. This way, I don't have to worry about the generator running out of gas. Is there a better way to do this, or something I'm not taking into consideration here? I haven't done this sort of thing before, and I'm sure there's something I'm overlooking or failing to take into consideration. Thanks for all replies!
- Cris


----------



## ToolLover

Cristian: I connected two 100 LB tanks to a Honda ES6500.
It worked well.
Check the Cubic feet consumption of your generaor and go from there.


----------



## tabora

I have a sequential regulator/manifold at my island cottage. You connect 2 100lb tanks and then they are used in sequence. When the "first" tank empties and the pressure drops to near zero, the second tank automatically starts feeding. That way, we can call and have them replace the first tank while the second is in use. You could use two of them with 2 pairs of tanks, too, feeding a common rail.








Flame King 2-Stage Auto Changeover LP Propane Gas Regulator ACR6 - The Home Depot


The Auto-Changeover LP Regulator allows you to hook up 2 Propane tanks and the regulator automatically switches over to the second tank once the first 1 runs out (and vice versa). The indicator changes



www.homedepot.com


----------



## iowagold

there ya go!! tabora has the GOOD plan! auto switch over valves like on an rv!!
yea just watch the btu rating on the valves.

my worry is a leak would drain your tank or tanks before use if you left the valves on...
thinking small pin leak... bubble test all of the fittings too!!

If it were me I would just connect, purge the air, then shut back down, and make sure the tanks were off till you have an outage...
but my system is manual..
so not need to connect till I am dark..


----------



## Cristian

tabora said:


> I have a sequential regulator/manifold at my island cottage.....


Thank you so much ! This is exactly what I need!!!!


----------



## Cristian

As I do a bit more research on the parts and pieces I'll need to make my propane manifold setup, it looks like there may be few things to watch out for regarding gas flow. If it ever gets to full load, my generator will be drawing about 200k btu/hr (20 hp) from the tanks, or like 2 gallons an hour (just trying to prepare for the worst case scenario here!). Should any old QCC pigtail hose be able to handle this flow, or should I seek out specific type? Are there any hoses, connectors, etc., that I should avoid because they have restrictors built into them that might restrict the gas flow to the generator engine? All comments appreciated!


----------



## iowagold

search for the charts..
at high pressure it can be smaller..
after the high to the low pressure 3/4 or larger on the hose..
even one inch ID..
those quick couplers get expensive for the good ones..


----------



## manguts69

tabora said:


> I have a sequential regulator/manifold at my island cottage. You connect 2 100lb tanks and then they are used in sequence. When the "first" tank empties and the pressure drops to near zero, the second tank automatically starts feeding. That way, we can call and have them replace the first tank while the second is in use. You could use two of them with 2 pairs of tanks, too, feeding a common rail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flame King 2-Stage Auto Changeover Propane Gas RV Regulator Kit with Two 12 in. Pigtails KT12ACR6 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> The Auto-Changeover LP Regulator allows you to hook up 2 Propane tanks and the regulator automatically switches over to the 2nd tank once the first 1 runs out (and vice versa). The indicator changes color
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com


What hose setup you have from the changeover regulator to the generator?


----------



## Bluwolf

I have the same set up as tabora. Nothing wrong with stringing the tanks together. But it would be hard to tell when you're about to run out of propane. With the auto switch over there's a gauge that tells you when it's switched from one tank to the other. Then you know it's time to think about switching out the empty tank.


----------



## tabora

manguts69 said:


> What hose setup you have from the changeover regulator to the generator?


These: GASONE 12 ft. Propane Quick Connect Hose for RV and More-2140-012 - The Home Depot








Flame King 1/4 in. RV Propane Quick Connect Adapter for Propane Hose, Propane or Natural Gas Shutoff Valve and Full Flow Plug AB226 - The Home Depot


Connect your propane appliance to a larger propane tank effortlessly, safely and enjoy its unmatched performance! Perfect for RV and propane use. 100% Brass for maximum durability.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## iowagold

they make scales for propane tanks...
just a thought!
weigh the tank empty, and full.


----------

